# BSOD stuck on 100%



## Senta_k (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi! 
When I started up my laptop this morning (it was hibernating), it automatically went to BSOD. It was then stuck on the screen at 100% for 20+ minutes so I initially wanted to force a restart and press F8 to get into Safe mode. While starting up, it never showed the screen for me to choose and just started up regularly, which I guess I don't have a problem with..
I am still curious what has caused the BSOD and see if there might be an underlying error that needs to be fixed.
I have received this BSOD multiple times before, however the previous times it would restart automatically after reaching 100%. This is the second time where it was stuck at 100%. The first time the error was DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (bthport.sys). It was when I tried to turn bluetooth on to send files from my phone. I don't have any dmp files for that or the previous errors. 
I have attached the two required files to this post. 
Cheers

OS: Windows 8.1 x64
Laptop bought June 10th 2014, OS system reinstalled some time in August 2014 (PC Settings > Update and Recovery > Recovery > Remove everything and reinstall Windows)
CPU: Intel (R) Core(TM) i5-4200U CPU @ 1.60GHz 2.30GHz
NVIDIA GeForce 840M
ASUS K451LN


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The lone dump was of little help.

See if Driver Verifier flags any 3rd party drivers - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-8-1-8-0-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

